# Cheap Carboys



## TABITHARL (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know why, but I am fixated on wanting more carboys. I NEED more, but can't afford 20-30 bucks a piece. I thought of something today. You know the drinking water jugs that you can get at Walmart or Culligan? They have to be "food grade", right? Will these work? If so you can get them at Walmart very cheap or you could maybe even get them for free from other places. Thoughts?


----------



## Julie (Nov 9, 2011)

TABITHARL said:


> I don't know why, but I am fixated on wanting more carboys. I NEED more, but can't afford 20-30 bucks a piece. I thought of something today. You know the drinking water jugs that you can get at Walmart or Culligan? They have to be "food grade", right? Will these work? If so you can get them at Walmart very cheap or you could maybe even get them for free from other places. Thoughts?



Sorry but they won't work, they are thin and there would be a concern of the plastic leeching into the wine


----------



## TABITHARL (Nov 9, 2011)

Shucks! Had to try! Thanks Julie


----------



## robie (Nov 9, 2011)

They let in lots of oxygen through the plastic walls. There is some concern about the walls absorbing/retaining flavors and stains and possibly giving off plastic taste. 

Really, they are made for water only. Better Bottle sells a plastic-like bottle that is great for wine. Some of us like them, some others don't. I prefer glass, but I love my BB's when it is time to cold stabilize.


----------



## Julie (Nov 9, 2011)

have you tried watching craigslist?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2011)

Some people do use those water jugs but IMO they should only be used for short term storage and glass for long term. They require a bigger bung though just so you know.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 9, 2011)

robie said:


> They let in lots of oxygen through the plastic walls. There is some concern about the walls absorbing/retaining flavors and stains and possibly giving off plastic taste.
> 
> Really, they are made for water only. Better Bottle sells a plastic-like bottle that is great for wine. Some of us like them, some others don't. I prefer glass, but I love my BB's when it is time to cold stabilize.



I agree with everything Juile and Robie said above. With that said, yes some people do use them for a wine they're going to be fermenting and bottling within three months. I bought glass carboys from craigs list because that person was switching over to plastic milk jugs. Are these people making the quality wine that we strive for? Probably not but who am I to argue when I'm buying their glass carboys.


----------



## TABITHARL (Nov 9, 2011)

I will keep an eye on craiglist, thanks for the idea. My boyfriend called the local winery and they did give us almost 200 empty bottles, so I guessed we saved a little money there!!! Now its time to fill 'em up!!!!!


----------



## tonyt (Nov 9, 2011)

TABITHARL said:


> I don't know why, but I am fixated on wanting more carboys. Thoughts?


My daughter and son-in-law both have PhDs in Psychology. Perhaps they could work this out with you. although they have made no progress at all with me.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2011)

You just need to make sure you get a good male and female and they will breed for you.


----------



## greyday (Nov 9, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I agree with everything Juile and Robie said above. With that said, yes some people do use them for a wine they're going to be fermenting and bottling within three months. I bought glass carboys from craigs list because that person was switching over to plastic milk jugs. Are these people making the quality wine that we strive for? Probably not but who am I to argue when I'm buying their glass carboys.



I've found most people who use plastic are making beer (since they don't store it as long). But yeah, I'd agree, I have a plastic carboy that I use for kit wines since they only stay in them for 2-4 weeks...


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2011)

Kit wines would benefit from longer stays also, especially if they are high end reds!!!!!


----------



## Flem (Nov 9, 2011)

All of my kits and juice buckets spend at least 6 months in a glass carboy.


----------



## Giovannino (Nov 10, 2011)

TABITHARL said:


> I will keep an eye on craiglist, thanks for the idea. My boyfriend called the local winery and they did give us almost 200 empty bottles, so I guessed we saved a little money there!!! Now its time to fill 'em up!!!!!



I've been curious for a while - how and why do wineries end up with xtra bottles?


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 10, 2011)

Giovannino said:


> I've been curious for a while - how and why do wineries end up with xtra bottles?



They aren't extra bottles. They are the bottles that they use for tasting. I don'tg believe wineries are permitted to re-use bottles nor would I think they want to invest in the time to remove labels and re-sanitize the used bottles.


----------



## toddrod (Nov 10, 2011)

I use them for the initial fermentation and then secondary in glass. I have not seen a problem yet.


----------



## Cannew (Nov 10, 2011)

Keep searching Kiji. I got three extra glass carboys plus a bottle washer, hydrometer, a carboy heater and forty bottles for $40.


----------

